# Charity/Second hand shops/ car boot sales



## lizzipooo (Oct 28, 2014)

I am in the process of buying a house in Jimena de La Frontera and will in time be furnishing it. If possible, I would like to recycle second hand furniture and household items, but have never seen this sort of shop/sale in Spain. do they exist?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lizzipooo said:


> I am in the process of buying a house in Jimena de La Frontera and will in time be furnishing it. If possible, I would like to recycle second hand furniture and household items, but have never seen this sort of shop/sale in Spain. do they exist?


Yes they do exist but only really in expat areas.

Spain as a nation don't really do second-hand.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> Yes they do exist but only really in expat areas.
> 
> Spain as a nation don't really do second-hand.



Altho very often in the communal bin areas, people do put old furniture and things out and other folk come along and claim them. 

In expat areas, they do have one or two car boot type things, but its not as it is in the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> Altho very often in the communal bin areas, people do put old furniture and things out and other folk come along and claim them.
> 
> In expat areas, they do have one or two car boot type things, but its not as it is in the UK
> 
> Jo xxx


Last time I was there, Javea (for example) had at least 4 charity shops.

I'm always very wary of who picks up the items from the bins. Whilst I agree with recycling, it upsets me to see 'Romanians' going through the bins and then trying to sell the items at rastros or markets later on (I've seen this a couple of times myself).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There are a few second hand furniture shops around here, but to be honest the prices they ask for what is mostly junk are just ridiculous and you could buy new for little more.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> There are a few second hand furniture shops around here, but to be honest the prices they ask for what is mostly junk are just ridiculous and you could buy new for little more.


Yes its the same in javea & often makes me chuckle what the price junk at.


----------



## lizzipooo (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for your responses - looks like I'll have to start lurking around the bins!!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

lizzipooo said:


> I am in the process of buying a house in Jimena de La Frontera and will in time be furnishing it. If possible, I would like to recycle second hand furniture and household items, but have never seen this sort of shop/sale in Spain. do they exist?


A list of car boots and rastro on a Sunday.
1 Nerja Sunday market and car boot.A mixure of new and second hand.

2 After Nerja it's Malaga by the football ground.It's mostly Spaniards and Morocans selling stuff.

3 After Malaga it's Torremolinos.New and second hand,english,Spanish and Morocans.

4 Fuengirola at El Hippodromo.Again English,Spanish and Morocans.

5 La Trocha again English,Spanish and morocans.this is on wether rain or shine as it's in the car park under La Trocha shopping centre.

6 calahonda.Mixture of Spanish and English sellers.

7 Benahavis.A mixture of English,Spanish and German.

8 Sabinillas.Mixture of Spanish and English.New and second hand.

As has been said some stuff is over priced but if you see something bartering is the name of the game.I know some of these are some way from Jimena but sometimes if you decide to go to one you can make a full day out.that's where a car comes in handy as you can do two or three in a day and as of lately you have been getting people on there who are going back to the UK and there is always one or two bargains to pick up.Sincerely wish you the best of luck with your move to Jimena.Respect SB.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

YES there is a second hand furniture shop in Chiclana opposite the Eroski centre - it supports drug rehabilitation 

Davexf


----------

